
PC shipments slip 6.9% in Q4, as 2013 sees the worst yearly decline in history - kjhughes
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/01/09/gartner-pc-shipments-slip-6-9-82-6m-units-q4-2013-seventh-consecutive-quarter-decline/#!rQouV
======
brownbat
I've always built my own. I like being able to plug a box into a TV, or three
monitors, or put on a different OS every week, use it for modern PC games,
streaming multiple videos on multiple screens, or editing a spreadsheet.

I wonder if the big prebuilt companies are the canary in the coalmine here.
It's hard to imagine in five years just putting a tablet in my living room as
a media center, tomshardware and pcpartpicker going dark.

Looks like drive manufacturers are doing ok, but only by transitioning to
higher priced models for enterprise:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomcoughlin/2014/01/03/hdd-
proje...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomcoughlin/2014/01/03/hdd-projections-
for-2014-and-beyond/)

I wonder if other part manufacturers are starting the same transition.

Sigh, maybe I should build that last PC this year after all...

------
tokenizer
I wonder if this has anything to do with ..... ..........?

~~~
pohl
One too many periods in the second group to match my best guess.

